# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue Features Plus-Size Model Ashley Graham

## Crunch

For the first time, _SI_ will feature a plus-size swimwear ad. "I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone else to know that theirs are too," the model, 27, said in a statement about her campaign for swimsuitsforall. "There is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt." 


Read more: Sports Illustrated Adds Plus-Size Ashley Graham to 2015 Swimsuit Issue - Us Weekly 









She is a cutie.

----------

amarone (05-11-2017),DLLS (05-02-2019),Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

To each his own.  There was a time when plump women were considered desirable.  Look at the paintings of Rubens

----------

michaelr (02-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

chris.  Christie.

----------

Daily Bread (11-17-2016),Libhater (07-30-2015),MrMike (07-22-2015),St James (04-11-2016),teeceetx (02-14-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

and look at that little OWS-er in the lower right hand corner.

----------

Libhater (07-30-2015),Micketto (02-05-2015),MrMike (07-22-2015),MrogersNhood (06-12-2017),Old Ridge Runner (02-05-2015),usfan (07-22-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> chris. Christie.


That is what I was thinking too!

----------


## michaelr

> To each his own.  There was a time when plump women were considered desirable.  Look at the paintings of Rubens


That's what I was just thinking....

----------


## Coolwalker

I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015),ruthless terrier (12-20-2016),Victory (10-05-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

It is said that most women in this country are size 14.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Personally, I think men would have something to complain about if most men were blond Adonis's.  However most of us suffer from Dickie Doo* after the age of 40 and to demand our women look like those women who would fall through their assholes if they lost an ounce is insulting to women.


* Dickie Doo - The condition where your stomach sticks out further than your dickie do

----------

coke (06-05-2017),Garden House Queen (12-12-2016),Libhater (07-30-2015),MrMike (07-22-2015),MrogersNhood (06-12-2017),Old Ridge Runner (02-05-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> To each his own.  There was a time when plump women were considered desirable.  Look at the paintings of Rubens


Plump women were desirable because plumpness was a sign of wealth.

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015),usfan (07-22-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.



What did you have in mind?

----------


## Crunch

Now that would be a good lunch!

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015)

----------


## Micketto

> "I know my curves are sexy "


Her dad should stop lying to her.

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015)

----------


## Crunch

This just goes to show you that regardless of the woman's size, there will always be men who want to see them naked or almost naked.

----------


## Katzndogz

My ex husband was a chubby chaser.  He just liked fat women.  I got really thin and he just hated the sight of me after that.  It probably contributed to our divorce.

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> My ex husband was a chubby chaser. He just liked fat women. I got really thin and he just hated the sight of me after that. It probably contributed to our divorce.


Size is relative. I am a pretty big guy myself, not fat, just big. I am not attracted to women who are skinny as a pencil, nor do I think women who are grossly overweight are attractive. I think it is more about proportion than just size. Plus it helps if the woman has a pretty face and a nice personality. Good looks and a good body do not make a good person.

----------

MrMike (07-22-2015),NuYawka (10-05-2015)

----------


## Crunch

When it was announced that Ashley Graham would be the first ever plus-sized model to grace the pages of the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue, people were ecstatic that a normal sized woman was finally going to be featured in the pages of the iconic magazine. 
Unfortunately, she is not getting a full photo shoot. She will not get to travel to exotic locations, or cover herself in body paint. Instead her appearance in the Swimsuit Issue will be limited to a one page advertisement. She appears as part of the Swimsuitsforall #CurvesInBikinis campaign. While it is a step in the right direction, how long until a plus-sized model gets her own photo spread in the magazine? 

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/red-ey...-what-it-seems


It seems that this is simply an ad campaign and not something SI wanted to feature along with the other swimsuit models.

----------


## Crunch

This hottie needs a bump (in more ways than one).

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Fungus Mcgee

I just vomited in my mouth.

----------


## Crunch

> I just vomited in my mouth.


To each his own.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I suppose the Kate Moss look is still popular with some

----------


## Crunch

> I suppose the Kate Moss look is still popular with some


I would break that little stick in half. I will pass.

----------


## Calypso Jones

LIKE you guys wouldn't hit it in a heartbeat.

----------

Corruptbuddha (03-29-2016),Crunch (07-22-2015),MrMike (08-17-2015),MrogersNhood (06-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> LIKE you guys wouldn't hit it in a heartbeat.


A lot of guys couldn't handle a women like her.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Fungus Mcgee

Her fat is in the right places. She looks awesome.

----------


## Libhater

> Plump women were desirable because plumpness was a sign of wealth.


I grew up having a large space between my two front teeth. Coming from an English background my parents said that the space was a sign of royalty. 
I have yet to sit on a throne (other than on the one-hole crapper) and I have not as yet been able to purchase a Rolls Royce, probably because I had 
braces straighten out the teeth.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## MrMike

I really don't mind how they pick their covers.  She's a pretty gal and seems to be very comfortable in her own skin.  That in itself is cool.

----------


## JustPassinThru

I suppose all this is SI's "reaching out" to lesbians?

I don't think these women are hideous; but then, I don't seek out the Swimsuit Issue, either.  Teenaged boys do; and teenaged boys don't need to buy a copy of SI to see fat girls.  They have plenty of them in every class they attend.

I have to wonder if SI's parent company is part of the plan to mainstream deviant sexuality and homosexuality, by degrading young males' natural tastes and attractions?

----------


## Crunch

> I really don't mind how they pick their covers. She's a pretty gal and seems to be very comfortable in her own skin. That in itself is cool.



She has a very attractive face. I understand that a lot of men do not find big girls attractive. I am not either if they are not proportioned a certain way or do not have a pretty face as well.

----------

MrMike (08-17-2015)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

I don't care what any of the haters say, she is smoking hot!

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Pepper Belly

I don't get it. I really don't.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> For the first time, _SI_ will feature a plus-size swimwear ad. "I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone else to know that theirs are too," the model, 27, said in a statement about her campaign for swimsuitsforall. "There is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt." 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sports Illustrated Adds Plus-Size Ashley Graham to 2015 Swimsuit Issue - Us Weekly 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, she's a fattie.

And they are EVERYWHERE!

It is unhealthy and disgusting.

----------


## Coolwalker

> It is said that most women in this country are size 14.


Pretty much my point.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Pretty much my point.


Most have some sort of STD too; doesn't mean I want any part of it!!!

----------


## NuYawka

> I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.





> I don't get it. I really don't.





> No, she's a fattie.
> 
> And they are EVERYWHERE!
> 
> It is unhealthy and disgusting.


There's something wrong with you guys, lol. 

I would bet a month of my salary that if she was standing right next to you, your knees would turn to rubber and you would break out in a cold sweat. 

You guys don't know what you're missing.

----------


## Crunch

> I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.


I can think of a several ways to help her get that exercise.

----------

NuYawka (10-05-2015)

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> There's something wrong with you guys, lol. 
> 
> I would bet a month of my salary that if she was standing right next to you, your knees would turn to rubber and you would break out in a cold sweat. 
> 
> You guys don't know what you're missing.


My GF is 5'11", 138.

You chubbie chasers don't know what YOU are missing.

----------


## Crunch

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/40-r...052039899.html

Kate Winslet is smoking hot as well.

----------


## NuYawka

> 5'11", 138.


Been there, done that... got the t-shirt, lol.

----------


## Crunch

> My GF is 5'11", 138.
> 
> You chubbie chasers don't know what YOU are missing.


Not missing, just like to keep an open mind. Woman of all shapes and sizes can be appreciated. That is the spice of life.

BTW, my wife is 5'9" 125 lbs and very athletic. I have trouble keeping up with her.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Time for a few more pics of this lovely lady.

----------

NuYawka (12-30-2015)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (04-10-2016),NuYawka (12-30-2015)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## John123

Geez, she's meh. Put a skinny women back on there who actually looks good.

----------

JustPassinThru (12-30-2015)

----------


## Crunch

> Geez, she's meh. Put a skinny women back on there who actually looks good.


Sorry, I guess this thread is not for you.

Please feel free to start one featuring the type of women that you think look nice. 

Personally, I like women of all types. Size isn't a deal breaker. A pretty face goes a long way with me.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Their magazine; their jobs; their future.  If they want to try and TELL men what men MUST like...see how that works.  It'll become the sport version of Newsweek - something nobody reads but the people who publish it.

I guess we should give them props for not putting she-males in there.  I suppose that happens next year...

----------

John123 (12-30-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> For the first time, _SI_ will feature a plus-size swimwear ad. "I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone else to know that theirs are too," the model, 27, said in a statement about her campaign for swimsuitsforall. "There is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt." 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sports Illustrated Adds Plus-Size Ashley Graham to 2015 Swimsuit Issue - Us Weekly 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit it.

But, unless she had a GREAT personality, my eyes would rove.

----------


## JustPassinThru

It's not hideous.

But you don't have to look far to find that.  That is...commonplace.  Give her a few years and the belly and breasts start to sag; then a few more and the ass droops; and then the jowls start pulling down.

It's remarkable a fat woman prevents the droop to age 27.  Look, even chubby teens look good (yes, I'm aware of age-of-consent laws).  Fresh and beautiful, like a new car.  Even a new car that's a bit more bulbous than you like.  How it wears over the years...that's what counts.

Fat and flab do not.  Neither, FWIW, does the death-camp look age well.  Or even look good at 18.

She's very, very average.  You'd hit it?  You can find something very like that, just there for the asking.  For the price of a drink or the effort of a lewd pick-up-line.  Fatties want it, too; and they get too few chances to be coy about it.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Ashley Graham Is a ‘Sports Illustrated’ Swimsuit Issue Rookie

https://www.yahoo.com/style/plus-siz...205215954.html

----------


## Pepper Belly

So now we can choose between anorexic or obese.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Doesn't do it for me.  But to each his own.

----------

Crunch (02-10-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Doesn't do it for me.  But to each his own.


I don't only like women like Ashley Graham. I appreciate women of all sizes. What I like is attractive women and to me she is. Not all larger women do it for me, but there is just something about her.

----------


## NuYawka

> So now we can choose between anorexic or obese.





> Doesn't do it for me.  But to each his own.


I'd bet a whole year's salary that neither of you would turn her down if she was breathing in your ear.

----------

Corruptbuddha (03-29-2016),Crunch (02-10-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

If they want to push these chubbies off as sex symbols...fine.

If they, or other busybodies, want to criminalize negative responses...that's the age we live in.

But there is NO power on Earth that can make me rush out to buy this stuff.  This, I can see anywhere and everywhere.  Out-of-shape, overweight women are commonplace.

This is a fine way to destroy the franchise...or one feature issue of it, anyway.  Next we'll see SI sold for a dollar to some flaming lib who's going to show us all what-for, MAKE us LOVE a sports magazine written by Pajama Boiz who are afraid of getting hurt playing sports.

And with male centerfolds.  

Shortly thereafter, the magazine disappears.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I wouldn't call her chubby.   The camera adds 10 pounds and I do believe that.   What you're seeing in magazines are very nicely photoshopped images with excess pounds cut out and skin smoothed.   Your ideal is not even real.

This woman is real.   She's beautiful.   There are some really beautiful size 12 and 14s.    and that's not fat.
and there are some really gorgeous trannies that are more woman than actual women.


You're forgetting the huge thighs and butts that seem to be admired now.   

I really think guys hold women to higher standards than they hold themselves...but fact of life is....if you're the only naked woman in the room......

----------

Crunch (02-10-2016),teeceetx (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> I wouldn't call her chubby.   The camera adds 10 pounds and I do believe that.   What you're seeing in magazines are very nicely photoshopped images with excess pounds cut out and skin smoothed.   Your idea is not even real.
> 
> This woman is real.   She's beautiful.   There are some really beautiful size 12 and 14s.    and that's not fat.
> and there are some really gorgeous trannies that are more woman than actual women.
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the huge thighs and butts that seem to be admired now.   
> 
> I really think guys hold women to higher standards than they hold themselves...but fact of life is....if you're the only naked woman in the room......


She is actually a size 16 which is not much larger than the average woman these days. 

I just think that she has an incredibly attractive face. One that would look good on any size woman.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I wouldn't call her chubby.   The camera adds 10 pounds and I do believe that.   What you're seeing in magazines are very nicely photoshopped images with excess pounds cut out and skin smoothed.   Your idea is not even real.
> 
> This woman is real.   She's beautiful.   There are some really beautiful size 12 and 14s.    and that's not fat.
> and there are some really gorgeous trannies that are more woman than actual women.
> 
> 
> You're forgetting the huge thighs and butts that seem to be admired now.   
> 
> I really think guys hold women to higher standards than they hold themselves...but fact of life is....if you're the only naked woman in the room......


That's not why she's there.  She's there because she's OVERWEIGHT - and we're being instructed; nay...trained.  It will be LEFTISTS, probably fat lesbians, who will instruct us geldings as to what is permitted to be sexy.

I am not saying she's unsightly.  I'm saying that's very average - and while it CAN look okay in a young woman, as she ages, the chins multiply, the face swells, the stomach grows and drops.

Jane Fonda, a killer bod under an empty head, didn't look like that in her twenties.  Or her fifties.  Or even now.

----------


## Calypso Jones

She may be a sixteen but she also seems tall...and if that is the case.   she can wear it well.   

Y'all can idealize what you want.    I enjoy seeing these women RATHER than the Kardashians of the world...and the Beyoncés.   Their souls are ugly.

----------

Crunch (02-10-2016),Daily Bread (02-24-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> She may be a sixteen but she also seems tall...and if that is the case.   she can wear it well.   
> 
> Y'all can idealize what you want.    I enjoy seeing these women RATHER than the Kardashians of the world...and the Beyoncés.   Their souls that are ugly.


If it isn't race baiting by one of them, it is ignorant statements from someone who has no talent and does not benefit us in anyway. Ashley Graham mainly seems interested in gaining acceptance for women of all sizes and encouraging them to be happy with who they are.

----------


## Crunch

She made the cover.

----------

NuYawka (02-15-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

And something for you "skinny chasers".

----------


## sandhurstdelta

You know you are horny when a beached whale turns you on !!

----------


## Crunch

> You know you are horny when a beached whale turns you on !!


I like women of all size and shapes. You have to be pretty ignorant to think that women should only look one way.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I like women of all size and shapes. You have to be pretty ignorant to think that women should only look one way.


No I just don't go whaling.

----------


## Daily Bread

> No I just don't go whaling.


I'm starting to believe sandhurstdelta Is trying to take everyone on on this forum . Did I get that right so-called philosopher ? 
Drop the negativity .

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I'm starting to believe sandhurstdelta I trying to take everyone on this forum . Did I get that right so-called philosopher ? 
> Drop the negativity .


If you go see the movie "In The Heart Of The Sea" it ends with Brendan Gleeson (Menalaos in the movie Troy) saying "oil now comes out of the ground not from whales."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1390411/

----------


## Trinnity

Not a whale.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Ooohh that's big !!

----------


## Crunch

> No I just don't go whaling.


Says the ladies man.

----------


## Trinnity

> Ooohh that's big !!


 /shrug

She's lovely and she's making BIG bucks as a successful model. I'm sure she doesn't give a care in the world about remarks like yours.

----------

Crunch (02-24-2016),Daily Bread (02-24-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> If you go see the movie "In The Heart Of The Sea" it ends with Brendan Gleeson (Menalaos in the movie Troy) saying "oil now comes out of the ground not from whales."
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1390411/


If you go to see the movie "Scarface " there's a quote in it where  All Pachino ( Benjamin in the movie Donnie Brasco) says " who gives a shit ."

----------


## Crunch

She looked great at the Oscars

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2016),NuYawka (03-01-2016)

----------


## JMWinPR

You haven't seen beached whales until you go to Puerto Rico beach used by locals!!. Sea level rise because of melting glaciers, not so. It's because people are so much fatter. In fact the US Coast Guard has had to re certify passenger carrying vessels to accommodate the increased girth. You get a coupon with every box of rice and beans. Collect 100 and you get to trade 'em in for a humongous booty.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

> She looked great at the Oscars


Hot dam ! Friggen gorgeous !

----------

Crunch (03-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Hot dam ! Friggen gorgeous !


Agreed! She is smoking hot!

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

http://www.maxim.com/women/ashley-gr...-cover-2016-03

Ashley will be in Maxim this month.

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2016),texmaster (03-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Just wanted to make sure Crunchs thread didn't get lost on page two.

----------

Crunch (03-29-2016),NuYawka (03-29-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> 


She'd make a really great Wonder Woman.

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> She'd make a really great Wonder Woman.


I agree, but the hollywood people would say she is too heavy.

----------


## NuYawka

> I agree, but the hollywood people would say she is too heavy.


That's because they're idiots.

----------

Crunch (03-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> That's because they're idiots.


That goes with out saying. I have no idea if Ms. Graham can act, but I would like to see her have a chance if she can.

And if she was Wonder Woman, I would volunteer to be tied up with her golden lasso!

----------


## Hillofbeans

Aw hell, that's not plus size.... this is     Now say, don't that just make your tongue go wet and wriggly?

----------


## MrMike

Pretty gal. I wouldn't have a problem with her at all.

----------


## MrMike

Now that is gross




> Aw hell, that's not plus size.... this is   *<<pics>>*  Now say, don't that just make your tongue go wet and wriggly?

----------

Hillofbeans (03-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Aw hell, that's not plus size.... this is   *<<pics>>*   Now say, don't that just make your tongue go wet and wriggly?


 You are obviously missing the point. I won't waste my time trying to explain it to you.

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I'd bet a whole year's salary that neither of you would turn her down if she was breathing in your ear.



No.

No I would not.

Could you pass her my phone number?

(If my wife answers, just hang up!)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> You are obviously missing the point. I won't waste my time trying to explain it to you.


Good, you'd be wasting your time, I am way there, been there, always liked a little meat, Twiggy was gross to me, then, now. But the four pound cake eater, you have to admit, she'd rather eat than frig, cause nobody's touching that.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Now that is gross


Gross is only 144 . That sure ain't 144 - add a zero . And she's eaten Rutabagas pie .

----------


## Daily Bread

O


> Aw hell, that's not plus size.... this is   *<<pics>>*   Now say, don't that just make your tongue go wet and wriggly?


I just turned into salt.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> O
> 
> I just turned into salt.


It would be nice if the mods could remove these pics
 @Trinnity Is that possible?

----------


## Trinnity

Well, they're unsightly. But remove them? On what grounds would I justify that?

----------


## Crunch

> Well, they're unsightly. But remove them? On what grounds would I justify that?


1. They are unsightly.
2. They are trolling.
3. Cuz I said please?

----------

Daily Bread (03-30-2016)

----------


## Trinnity

> 1. They are unsightly.
> 2. They are trolling.
> 3. Cuz I said please?


I do have a solution for you. If you put Hillobeans on ignore for a day or two until the thread plays out, then you won't see any of her posts.

 I hope we're not turning into snowflakes here. But I also hope no one else will re-post these pics, out of courtesy to you.

----------


## Knightkore

> It is said that most women in this country are size 14.


I see some of the so-called models and when I start to see ribs and bones.....I wonder.....how is looking like a starving child in a poor country considered sexy or healthy.....

----------


## Crunch

> I do have a solution for you. If you put Hillobeans on ignore for a day or two until the thread plays out, then you won't see any of her posts.


Okily Dokily!

----------


## Daily Bread

> Okily Dokily!


See - that's the correct way to handle an otherwise volatile situation. The thread continues on and everybody is placated . Like some kind of UN peace accord . Karma prevails . It made my freakin day . Anybody need salt.

----------


## Daily Bread

> http://www.maxim.com/women/ashley-gr...-cover-2016-03
> 
> Ashley will be in Maxim this month.


Again , just so Crunchs' hard work doesn't get forgotten.

----------

Crunch (03-30-2016),NuYawka (03-30-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Again , just so Crunchs' hard work doesn't get forgotten.


Appreciate it. I don't like anyone messing with my girl!

----------


## NuYawka



----------

Crunch (03-30-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Plus I'm into free porn.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Are we back onto this whale thing again ?!

----------


## NuYawka

> Plus I'm into free porn.

----------

Crunch (03-30-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> 


Confucius say, "when your butt is as big as a truck then it is time to unload it."

 :Smile:

----------


## Crunch

> Plus I'm into free porn.


I don't consider this thread to be porn, but I am sure if you want some, it is easy enough to find something you like.

----------


## samspade

I remember Twiggy when she was modeling when she was young.  I swore that if a man would lay on her he would cut himself.  When she got older she looked a whole lot better.

Model-Muse-Twiggy1.gif

----------

Crunch (03-30-2016),Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> I remember Twiggy when she was modeling when she was young.  I swore that if a man would lay on her he would cut himself.  When she got older she looked a whole lot better.
> 
> Attachment 13992


Just as there is a such thing as "too fat" there is also such a thing as "too skinny" as well.

Twig was always flat as a board (pirates' delight -- sunken chest), but after she got some meat on her bones she looks a lot better -- less like a recent Auschwitz survivor.

Today she is an old grandma like so many other 1960's stars, of course.

----------

Knightkore (03-30-2016)

----------


## samspade

> J
> Today she is an old grandma like so many other 1960's stars, of course.


Happens to everyone unless they pass away.
  Earlier I was lamenting to myself how nice it would be if I did not have  the ailments that  came with old age.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## RePHormed

A real woman. I wouldn't kick her out of bed.

----------

Knightkore (04-01-2016),NuYawka (04-01-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> A real woman. I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


Amen to that!

----------

Knightkore (04-01-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

> http://www.maxim.com/women/ashley-gr...-cover-2016-03
> 
> Ashley will be in Maxim this month.


Cause it's Tuesday and I'm freakin horny ! That's why 

And a special thanks to @Crunch

----------

Crunch (04-05-2016),Knightkore (04-05-2016),NuYawka (04-05-2016)

----------


## Mum's the word

Not just wealth, but had the reserves to survive pregnancy, illness, and hard times. It was seen as healthy, too.

----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (04-08-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Most "models" are chosen by homosexual males who want them to look like young boys.  Its nice to see a real woman for a change.

----------

Crunch (04-08-2016),Knightkore (04-11-2016),St James (04-12-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dammit Crunch ! Stop distracting me .

----------


## Crunch

> Dammit Crunch ! Stop distracting me .


Sorry!

----------

Daily Bread (04-10-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Because the threads were getting boring - that's why .

Thanks again Crunch  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Crunch (04-11-2016),Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## Hillofbeans

The real plus size, I mean pus  woman......

----------

Daily Bread (04-10-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (04-11-2016),NuYawka (04-11-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> 


Yeeeeeaahhh girl...

----------

Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

Jaw dropping pictures for sure.....

----------


## Crunch

> Jaw dropping pictures for sure.....


She is a hottie for sure. I can understand that she is not every man's cup of tea and I can respect that. I appreciate women of all shapes and sizes, but as far as a larger woman is concerned, Ashley is at the top of my list for being the most sexy.

----------

Daily Bread (04-11-2016),Knightkore (04-11-2016)

----------


## St James

Ryan's latest addition on their buffet

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

> 


In memory of @Crunch , cause I'm one sick bastard.

----------

Crunch (04-26-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> In memory of @Crunch , cause I'm one sick bastard.


Nothing sick about appreciating beauty in all its forms

----------


## Daily Bread

I agree , but I can't let go . Professional help is being sought

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

I still don't see it.

----------


## Crunch

> I still don't see it.


Then this thread is not for you. Please feel free to start your own thread dedicated to women that you believe are attractive.

----------

NuYawka (04-26-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> I still don't see it.





> Then this thread is not for you. Please feel free to start your own thread dedicated to women that you believe are attractive.


Well this explains it. 
I just found this pic of @Pepper Belly with a girl more to his liking, lol. 

j/k

----------

Crunch (04-26-2016),Daily Bread (04-26-2016),Pepper Belly (04-26-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


Haven't seen voluptuous since Sophia Lauren.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (04-29-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> 


Whoever doesn't appreciate these pictures is gay.

----------

Crunch (04-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Swedgin

How long before they do a "Transgender" Bikini shoot?

----------


## NuYawka

> How long before they do a "Transgender" Bikini shoot?


Lol, are you looking forward to seeing one?  :Smile:

----------


## Swedgin

> Lol, are you looking forward to seeing one?



Nah.

I like my babes "sans sausage....."

----------

NuYawka (05-24-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> How long before they do a "Transgender" Bikini shoot?

----------


## Swedgin

They found her:

----------


## Crunch

> They found her:


No more pictures of freaks PLEASE!

----------


## Crunch

That's better!

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

Life is good

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (05-31-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (06-13-2016)

----------


## Archer

I personally prefer a woman with some ass! A woman can be larger and attractive and great in...

----------

Crunch (06-21-2016),Daily Bread (07-15-2016),MrMike (07-15-2016),NuYawka (06-13-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Archer (06-21-2016),NuYawka (06-21-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Daily Bread

Reminds me of a Beatles tune . Ticket to ride .

----------


## Crunch



----------

Daily Bread (07-05-2016),NuYawka (07-05-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Dreams are made of these .

----------

NuYawka (07-05-2016)

----------


## Crunch

Ashley Graham has something important to say about her thighs

https://www.yahoo.com/style/ashley-g...193028500.html

Plus-size model Ashley Graham has inspired us time and time again, from her lingerie show last fall
 to her constant honesty on the internet. Now, Ashley is doing it again — this time, with a powerful message about her thighs.Ashley has faced a lot of criticism for being a full-figured woman, and she’s had to learn a lot of lessons about body acceptance and self-love. That’s exactly why she posted a series of three pictures to Instagram with a beautifully inspiring caption about loving your body for what it is.
“*Someone once told me my thighs were ‘cellulite city,’*” Ashley wrote in the caption of the composite picture, showing her posing in a gorgeous black swimsuit. “*But I now realize these thighs tell a story of victory and courage.*”
Ashley went on to explain that her opinion of her own body is the only thing that matters — which, as a professional model, we imagine can be a struggle sometimes. But she has a very clear-headed idea of why people say crappy things about others’ bodies and why she’s not going to let it get her down. “*I will not let others dictate what they think my body should look like for their own comfort, and neither should you,*” she wrote.



Yes, Ashley has some large thighs, but SO WHAT!? That is part of her appeal. I am glad that she is not ashamed of them and is proud to share them with all her admirers.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Jets

Subscribe!!!!!

----------


## Taxcutter

> For the first time, _SI_ will feature a plus-size swimwear ad. "I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone else to know that theirs are too," the model, 27, said in a statement about her campaign for swimsuitsforall. "There is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt." 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sports Illustrated Adds Plus-Size Ashley Graham to 2015 Swimsuit Issue - Us Weekly 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taxcutter says:
I'll take one and a blonde for a spare.

----------


## Taxcutter

Ashley certainly has nothing to be ashamed of.   From what I can see, she meets the old 3:2:3 ratio that defines an hourglass figure.  As previous posts pointed out plump women have been the ideal for most of human history.

I'm not so sure the the mania for thin doesn't come more from women (and maybe gays) than from men.

The old saying that when women (regardless of what they actually look like) look in the mirror and see the Michelin woman where men (again regardless of reality) look in the mirror and see Mr. Universe.

----------

MrMike (07-15-2016)

----------


## Crunch

Time for a few pics of one of my favorite ladies

----------

NuYawka (07-28-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (08-18-2016)

----------


## Crunch

Nice, very nice.

----------


## Crunch

There have been a lot of "plus size" models out there in the past year, but Ashley Graham is still my favorite "big" girl!

----------


## Dos Equis

No comment

----------

Daily Bread (10-12-2016),MrogersNhood (10-12-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (10-12-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

You do realize you'll never be President . You sexist pig

----------

NuYawka (10-12-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> You do realize you'll never be President . You sexist pig


Why anyone would want the job is beyond me.

----------

Daily Bread (10-12-2016),NuYawka (10-12-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> Why anyone would want the job is beyond me.


Yeah, I never understood that either... at ANY point in my four damn decades of my life.

----------


## MrogersNhood

I am such a sucker for the cleft chin.She's larger than I would like to deal with though.
However I could look into that face at night with no problem.
Just don't sit on my lap.That is out.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Crunch

> I am such a sucker for the cleft chin.She's larger than I would like to deal with though.
> However I could look into that face at night with no problem.
> Just don't sit on my lap.That is out.


Her face is what I find most attractive about her. It seems to me that women with gorgeous bodies are a dime a dozen, but ones with truly beautiful faces are rare.




(And FYI, If she wanted to sit on me, I would not be opposed to it.)

----------


## Crunch

Now that is nice.....................

----------

NuYawka (11-08-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Ashley has her own Barbie doll.




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b060adb56f5203

I think I want one.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

*Stressed men prefer LARGER women like Ashley Graham*

Men under high levels of stress are more attracted to larger women, scientists claim.
They are turned on by bigger women - such as plus size model Ashley Graham - than a slender Rosie Huntington-Whiteley-style figure.
Experts believe this is because skinnier women look more frail and show an inability to reproduce.
The new research was the first to show that stress can change our perception of who is attractive within just a matter of days.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz4QMn50Ujh 




Well, that helps at least partially explain it. Yeah, I think Ashley Graham is sexy as hell, but I don't feel that way about all larger women. They still need to have an attractive face and a good personality. Ashley definitely has the looks and seems like a nice person.

----------


## Dos Equis

So what do I think of her?  

(Must......hold.....tongue)

I....well.....I think she is lovely.

(Never seen a sexier beached whale)

----------

Big Dummy (11-28-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (11-28-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

>

----------

Crunch (11-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

I freely admit it. I'm obsessed.

----------


## NuYawka

> I freely admit it. I'm obsessed.


Absolutely nothing to be ashamed of.

----------

Crunch (11-29-2016)

----------


## NuYawka



----------

Crunch (11-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> 


Ironically, my wife is not plus sized.

----------


## NuYawka

> Ironically, my wife is not plus sized.


Mine is. 

She's in the low 200's. 

It's all about the shape, not the weight.

----------

Crunch (11-29-2016),Knightkore (11-29-2016),MrMike (11-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Mine is. 
> 
> She's in the low 200's. 
> 
> It's all about the shape, not the weight.


Agreed. Good looking thin women are a dime a dozen. Finding a "large" woman who is hot is not always easy.

----------

Knightkore (11-29-2016),MrMike (11-29-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> Ironically, my wife is not plus sized.


My wife isn't either.  5'7 and normally about 120 or so, right now at 108 or so (too thin).  Bulking her back up!

Yet I like women of all shapes/sizes (it's what's inside that matters).

----------

Crunch (11-29-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (12-05-2016)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## gregonejeep

Here is my historical take on this plus sized women thing...

I think societies way of perceiving extra weight on women has a lot to do with climate change. Way back in the days of old, women carried more weight because there was only fireplaces to heat the whole castle. The King or Prince did not want some skinny azz woman climbing in to bed with them, that had no body heat or insulation value. So they really piled up their plates with bacon, turkey legs and lots of cake... 

Then, as the industrial revolution came about and our homes got central heating, we did not need plus size women as a heat source. So mentally, we denounced women carrying extra weight and demonized them, simply because the plus sized women were always complaining of being too hot, while turning down the cooling thermostats and running up our air conditioning bills.  Seeing this happening, naturally we wanted less plus sized women in our homes....

J/K.... My post above is just  total B.S.      :Smiley ROFLMAO:  

Being serious now, as a 64 y.o. male  I can really relate to what it is like carrying unwanted weight and the battle to keep it off, it can be pure hell on wheels.  I have known a lot of "normal" sized women that were pure AH's and overweight women that were sweethearts. Size only matters in the eye of the beholder.

----------

Crunch (12-12-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> Here is my historical take on this plus sized women thing...
> 
> I think societies way of perceiving extra weight on women has a lot to do with climate change. Way back in the days of old, women carried more weight because there was only fireplaces to heat the whole castle. The King or Prince did not want some skinny azz woman climbing in to bed with them, that had no body heat or insulation value. So they really piled up their plates with bacon, turkey legs and lots of cake... 
> 
> Then, as the industrial revolution came about and our homes got central heating, we did not need plus size women as a heat source. So mentally, we denounced women carrying extra weight and demonized them, simply because the plus sized women were always complaining of being too hot, while turning down the cooling thermostats and running up our air conditioning bills.  Seeing this happening, naturally we wanted less plus sized women in our homes....
> 
> J/K.... My post above is just  total B.S.      
> 
> Being serious now, as a 64 y.o. male  I can really relate to what it is like carrying unwanted weight and the battle to keep it off, it can be pure hell on wheels.  I have known a lot of "normal" sized women that were pure AH's and overweight women that were sweethearts. Size only matters in the eye of the beholder.


Thanks for the post. And hey, I get it. Not everyone is going to find a woman like Ashley Graham attractive. And even I am not specifically attracted to a woman just because she has some meat on her bones. It is a combination of things. Her face being the first thing that attracts me (believe it or not), followed by her figure and how she carries her weight. There are a lot of heavy women (and thin ones) who I find unattractive and a lot that I think are incredible.

The final piece of the puzzle is the woman's (apparent) personality. Ashley seems like a nice woman (hopefully) and that is just as important as her face and shape. She also seems pretty smart as well. I am repulsed by the most physically attractive women if they are stupid or bitches.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Not a fan of twerking, but I can live with this.

----------


## Crunch

This would have been even better if she wore the red dress.

----------

NuYawka (12-27-2016)

----------


## Crunch

New Sports Illustrated photos for Ashley.



She is look as fine as ever.

----------


## Crunch

I really like this first one.

----------


## Crunch

I think she has lost a bit of weight, but she is still smoking hot.

----------


## Coolwalker

Ah...turn-off. That's my idea of _"hey lady, push away from the table every now and then"._

----------


## Crunch

@NuYawka

----------

NuYawka (02-20-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## NuYawka

> @NuYawka


My God... mmmmmmmm

----------

Crunch (02-20-2017)

----------


## Crunch

I would like to be that thong.

----------

NuYawka (03-02-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> I would like to be that thong.


There was a comedian long ago that used to say that if reincarnation is real, he wants to come back as a women's bicycle seat. 



I concur.

----------

Crunch (03-02-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (03-13-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

She's a big girl. Very pretty, but... big. I'd have to ask her to go easy on my back, y'know...  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Crunch (03-13-2017),Northern Rivers (03-16-2017)

----------


## Crunch

I know that Ashley is not everyone's "cup of tea", but she is definitely "all woman".

----------


## NuYawka

> I know that Ashley is not everyone's "cup of tea", but she is definitely "all woman".


Pics not showing via Tapatalk.  :Frown:

----------


## Crunch

I am suddenly hungry for a bagel.

----------

NuYawka (03-21-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'll take a dozen

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (03-21-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (03-22-2017)

----------


## Crunch

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day

----------

Knightkore (03-23-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Old Tex

> I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.


Political Correct. One has to wonder if next year they will have a woman with a vail on for religious reasons. (wink)

----------


## Crunch

> I ain't Rubens...this is just another stab at being politically correct. Sure, someone thinks she's cute. I think she needs to exercise at bit more than stuffing chocolate in her mouth.


Ashley works out a lot more than the so-called "thin" models and probably more than most other people.

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (04-27-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## MrMike

> Ashley works out a lot more than the so-called "thin" models and probably more than most other people.


I see a bit of MooseKnuckle.  A cousin of Cameltoe.

----------

Crunch (05-03-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> I see a bit of MooseKnuckle.  A cousin of Cameltoe.


Either way, I would bang her like a screen door in a hurricane.

----------


## MrMike

> Either way, I would bang her like a screen door in a hurricane.



LOL... I didn't say that was a bad thing!

----------

Crunch (05-03-2017)

----------


## Crunch

Ashley always brings a smile to my face.

----------

NuYawka (05-11-2017)

----------


## amarone

My type of Lady . Beautiful , a la Rubens , Goya and Tit(!)ian 
Under size10 is stick like and repulsive ( UK sizing) and reminds me of a species that failed at the half way point .
But each to their own misery .

----------


## amarone

God . Where did that Divine Goddess come from . Bum needs a good trim /thrashing 
I need to eat .

----------


## Crunch

*Ashley Graham talking about her full bush* 

Thanks to her affinity for bikinis and naked dresses (and, of course, her fully nude photo shoot for V magazine), fans have seen Ashley Graham's beautiful body in all its glory. 



At this point, we know every curve on Graham's body like it's our own. But thanks to the "taboo" surrounding body hair, we never knew exactly what lay underneath those naked dresses.
Until now.
Graham has made it her mission to shatter stereotypes surrounding plus-size bodies — and now, she's turned her attention to challenging stigmas about body hair. 
*In her latest interview with Glamour, Graham candidly revealed that she has a full bush.*

For its Sex Issue, Glamour sat down with Graham and asked her a series of intimate questions submitted by readers. 
One fan asked, _"Last time I was single, I cared more about what men thought. Now I don’t, and I stopped getting Brazilians. Am I the only single woman with a bush?”_
And like the body-positive champion she is, Graham responded:"She sounds like my kind of lady. *Honey, I have a full bush*."*Graham reminded readers that there's no shame in body hair; it's all about individual preferences.



"Speaking of nakedness, you’ve told me before that you wouldn’t ever show nipple or bush," Glamour editor (and Graham's real-life friend), Lauren Chan, noted. "What changed?"

"You know, my thing is, if it’s vulgar, and it’s, like, me grabbing my breasts and showing nipple, I’m not going to do it," Graham told her. "When I said, 'I don’t do nip and bush,' I didn’t feel like I had to be specific as to what kind. So you might even see more nipple coming up." 
"But trust me: You will never see my vagina!"

That's OK, Ashley, I like your pics just the way they are. The fact that she leaves something to the imagination is nice.


*

----------

NuYawka (06-05-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## MrogersNhood

> It is said that most women in this country are size 14.


Whoah! Really?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


Nope. Renoir's women went out of style 120 years ago.

----------


## Crunch

> Nope. Renoir's women went out of style 120 years ago.


It is time to bring it back then.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> 


Maybe she should have been Wonder Woman?

----------

Crunch (06-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Maybe she should have been Wonder Woman?


She is definitely pretty enough.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> Maybe she should have been Wonder Woman?


I found a photoshop of her as Wonder Woman.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I found a photoshop of her as Wonder Woman.


DAAAAAAANNNNNGG!  Now THAT'S a Wonder Woman.

----------

Crunch (06-12-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nope. Renoir's women went out of style 120 years ago.


Yes.  In that time, obesity was a sign of wealth and thus upper-class status.  Only the rich could afford to overeat.

Today with all the corn-sweetener food products, with Foo Stams and with general prosperity but propensity towards processed-crap foods...obesity is a sign of the LOWER classes.  The upper classes have the leisure time to do structured exercise.  The lower classes do mindless tasks while eating corn-sweetened HoHos or Reese's Pieces.

Besides which, today obesity is tied, correctly, to health issues.  

There's a wide variety in physical frame sizes due to genetics; but fat will probably not become fashionable again - unless we have a mass famine and de-industrialization and have to again live as in the 19th Century.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Northern Rivers

Nope. Chunky doesn't do it for me. Sorry!  :Dontknow:

----------


## Dan40

A fat ass is a fat ass is a fat ass is a fat ass.

Nothing else.

Chubby chaser men are sick puppies that want to take advantage of the poor fatty.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Nope. Chunky doesn't do it for me. Sorry!


I was gonna opine that it's an age thing; but you're my age or older...and you're not.

I'm finding I'm a bit more open to thicker females these days.  Not fat, mind - there's a difference; look at the neck, look at the abdomen, and you can see the difference between a genetic natural big-build and obesity.  But I see young (twentysomething) females who're a bit bigger than what's fashionable to teenage boys, and I have a different reaction than their sneering of "hog!"

Mostly, I'm finding out that, from my age and vantage...all the young females look good.  There's a lack of discernment that I did have when I was in that age group.  Not sure if it's a good thing or not...no, it doesn't matter.  I'm not going to be in the game anyway...make an ass out of myself and be a punchline to a dirty joke...

----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## Crunch

@NuYawka Give me some help here. Are we going to let the haters talk smack about Ashley?

----------


## Crunch

Some of y'all just don't know a good thing when you see it. Your negative opinion has been noted and discarded.

----------


## nonsqtr

lol - she's pretty, but I mean... I have a bad back. lmao  :Wink:

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (06-26-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Iron

Yuck.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Yuck.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Could you... um... be a little more descriptive?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Iron

> Could you... um... be a little more descriptive?


From the tits up she is slightly above average looking, from the tits down she is disgusting. Especially her legs...big fat thighs and cankles. Pass.

----------


## Crunch

> From the tits up she is slightly above average looking, from the tits down she is disgusting. Especially her legs...big fat thighs and cankles. Pass.


We all have our likes and dislikes.

Personally, I do not care for most blondes.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (07-06-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (06-28-2017)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (07-06-2017)

----------


## Crunch

Me rikey vewy much!

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## JustPassinThru

Riding that, would be like riding a Vespa scooter.

It might be kinda fun, once - but you wouldn't want your friends to see ya doing it.

----------


## Crunch

I really like this picture of Ashley without any makeup. She looks great!

----------


## Neo

> 


Some people are messed up on the Lord, whilst others are messed up on Ashley Graham.  :Smile:  she's delightful.

----------

Crunch (08-28-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Some people are messed up on the Lord, whilst others are messed up on Ashley Graham.  she's delightful.


She'd be a lot more delightful minus 50 lbs.

----------


## Crunch

> She'd be a lot more delightful minus 50 lbs.


I think she would be great either way.

----------


## Kodiak

> I think she would be great either way.


Different strokes...............I like 'em petite.

----------


## Crunch

> Different strokes...............I like 'em petite.


My wife is actually fairly petite (Tall and athletic), but I showed her pictures of Ashley Graham and she said she could understand why men might like a woman like her.

----------


## Neo

> She'd be a lot more delightful minus 50 lbs.


Nonsense!   She has the looks and figure to make most men do a double take!

----------


## Crunch

> Nonsense!   She has the looks and figure to make most men do a double take!


Nice booty too.

----------

NuYawka (08-28-2017)

----------


## Neo

> Nice booty too.



That's a pussy whipping  arse that is!

----------


## Crunch

I know that bigger women are not everyone's cup of tea and I am somewhat particular about the ones I do think are attractive.

Ashley just happens to be one of those. There is just something about her. Maybe it is because she doesn't seem fake like so many other women/models out there.

----------



----------


## NuYawka

> It might be kinda fun, once - but you wouldn't want your friends to see ya doing it.


SERIOUSLY?? 

Do you really think that she would want HER friends to see her doing it with you???

----------

Crunch (08-29-2017)

----------


## Crunch

> SERIOUSLY?? 
> 
> Do you really think that she would want HER friends to see her doing it with you???


I think it would be great to be seen with her, but I doubt I would even have a chance.

----------

NuYawka (08-29-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Next I want to see models that look like they just came out of concentration camps.  If we are going to make everyone beautiful lets really make everyone beautiful.

----------


## Crunch

> Next I want to see models that look like they just came out of concentration camps.  If we are going to make everyone beautiful lets really make everyone beautiful.


If you decide to post any pictures, please start a separate thread!

----------

NuYawka (08-29-2017)

----------


## Crunch

How do I get this job?

----------


## Crunch

I have been so focused on Hillary Clinton that I have not been giving Ashley the attention she deserves.

----------

NuYawka (09-14-2017)

----------


## Crunch

Nice.

----------

NuYawka (10-02-2017)

----------


## Neo

> I have been so focused on Hillary Clinton that I have not been giving Ashley the attention she deserves.



No slacking in this thread Crunch!!

----------

Crunch (10-03-2017)

----------


## Crunch

I think I am over Ashley Graham. I didn't know she smoked. A huge turnoff.

----------

NuYawka (10-09-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> I think I am over Ashley Graham. I didn't know she smoked. A huge turnoff.


It surely is.
I was with a smoker once and I know for sure that I would never be with a smoker again (even if I wasn't married).

It is so disgusting on many different levels.

Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk

----------


## Crunch

> It surely is.
> I was with a smoker once and I know for sure that I would never be with a smoker again (even if I wasn't married).
> 
> It is so disgusting on many different levels.
> 
> Sent from a pay phone, using Tapatalk


I guess I shouldn't be surprised, but it definitely burst my bubble. She seems like a pretty smart woman otherwise.

----------


## QuaseMarco

*Ashley Graham returns as co-host for Miss Universe 2017*

Ashley Graham returns as co-host for Miss Universe 2017  WSVN 7News | Miami News, Weather, Sports | Fort Lauderdale



*Mmmm mmmm good.*

----------



----------


## Crunch

> *Ashley Graham returns as co-host for Miss Universe 2017*
> 
> Ashley Graham returns as co-host for Miss Universe 2017  WSVN 7News | Miami News, Weather, Sports | Fort Lauderdale
> 
> 
> 
> *Mmmm mmmm good.*


She is still hot, but now every time I see her I am reminded of the smell of cigarettes and that ruins it for me.

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch

That's a big ass!

----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (02-14-2018)

----------


## nonsqtr

Stop! Stop! Oh God I'm going to be smothered. Gasp.  :Sofa:

----------


## Crunch

> Stop! Stop! Oh God I'm going to be smothered. Gasp.


There are worse ways to go.

----------


## teeceetx

Ashley Graham has a gorgeous face, and wears her weight very well.  But from the waist down, so does nothing for me.  I don't like giant hips and fat legs.  Nonetheless, she has it all going on for most men.  I say good for her.

----------

Crunch (02-14-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Ashley Graham has a gorgeous face, and wears her weight very well.  But from the waist down, so does nothing for me.  I don't like giant hips and fat legs.  Nonetheless, she has it all going on for most men.  I say good for her.



As I have said it before, larger women are not every man's cup of tea. And most large women do nothing for me. 

But Ashley Graham is also very beautiful and in my eyes, well proportioned.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Nice

----------

NuYawka (03-15-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (04-24-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (05-01-2018)

----------


## Dan40



----------


## Crunch

> 


Not even close
 @NuYawka - what say you?

----------

NuYawka (05-01-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Not even close
>  @NuYawka - what say you?


I know right?

----------


## NuYawka

> Not even close
>  @NuYawka - what say you?


Lol... HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL no.

----------

Crunch (05-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> I know right?


Nothing wrong with a larger AND attractive woman.

I have no interest in ugly women regardless of their shape or size

----------

Knightkore (05-01-2018)

----------


## Crunch

@NuYawka

For you, buddy

----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (07-09-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Ed D

Yeah.  She's hot.

----------

Crunch (09-27-2018)

----------


## Crunch

Looking good

----------


## Knightkore

> Looking good


I need a color printer.

----------


## Crunch

I want one for Christmas

----------


## NuYawka

Looks like she's starting to lose some weight, probably being forced to by the powers that be.

Damn assholes always have to ruin a good thing. Even my wife has better curves than her now.

----------


## Crunch

> Looks like she's starting to lose some weight, probably being forced to by the powers that be.
> 
> Damn assholes always have to ruin a good thing. Even my wife has better curves than her now.


She is a bit thinner, but still looks good to me

----------


## NuYawka

> She is a bit thinner, but still looks good to me


Yeah, definitely still has is goin' on, but starting to lose the "wow factor" (imo).

----------


## Crunch

> Yeah, definitely still has is goin' on, but starting to lose the "wow factor" (imo).


I wouldn't mind testing that theory for myself

----------


## NuYawka

> I wouldn't mind testing that theory for myself


Yeah, me neither.

----------


## Crunch

> Yeah, me neither.


You can have her when I am done with her.

----------


## JustPassinThru

One needs to distinguish between general genetic heavy build, and fatness.

Two ways to know:  The Chin Test (how many does she have?  Is the face bloated; is there a neck-roll evident) and the Beer-Belly Bulge.

If she's broad-hipped but relatively flat in the tummy, she's where she should be.  Some women are built like Weebles...the perfect pear shape.  Nothing wrong with that, and a lot wrong with trying to fight that.

It's one more difference between men and women.  Women tend to have broad beams.  Bigger cushion for better pushin'.

It was denial of that, in the 1960s-80s, that led to the anorexia epidemic.  Poor Karen Carpenter...an attractive young woman, not very smart but plenty talented...just built, naturally, like a pear.

Didn't understand the reason she didn't fit in with the Hollywood crowd is that she just wasn't one of them - she blamed it on her big ass, apparently, which wasn't even that big.  And in pretending there was something wrong, she made a lot of things wrong, and died of it.

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (11-07-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

> 





> 


MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm....

----------

Crunch (11-07-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

Whoever's porkin' her is a helluva lucky bastard.

----------

Crunch (11-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> Whoever's porkin' her is a helluva lucky bastard.


I like her big bootie.

----------

NuYawka (11-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch

A few of my favorites

----------

NuYawka (11-07-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

Fat chicks have never been on my radar. Slovenly is exactly that...slovenly. Stop eating French Fries for breakfast fattie, try grapefruit for Heaven's Sake.

----------


## Crunch

> Fat chicks have never been on my radar. Slovenly is exactly that...slovenly. Stop eating French Fries for breakfast fattie, try grapefruit for Heaven's Sake.


Fat slobs are nasty.

Curvy women are sexy

----------


## Coolwalker

[QUOTE=Crunch;1956002]Fat slobs are nasty.

Curvy women are sexy


All women have curves...if they are overweight they are overweight. It's usually only fat women that say fat is beautiful. Were that the truth, all models would look like Mamma Cass.

----------


## Crunch

[QUOTE=Coolwalker;1956008]


> Fat slobs are nasty.
> 
> Curvy women are sexy
> 
> 
> All women have curves...if they are overweight they are overweight. It's usually only fat women that say fat is beautiful. Were that the truth, all models would look like Mamma Cass.


Sorry, but I have to disagree.

----------


## Coolwalker

[QUOTE=Crunch;1956011]


> Sorry, but I have to disagree.


Don't be sorry, but this is one reason I don't go to the beach anymore. Bouncing Cellulite to me is gross.

----------


## NuYawka

[QUOTE=Coolwalker;1956015]


> Don't be sorry, but this is one reason I don't go to the beach anymore. Bouncing Cellulite to me is gross.


smh

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> @NuYawka
> 
> For you, buddy

----------

Kodiak (11-07-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

Sorry, Coolwalker, but there's something wrong with you if you're not attracted (and I'm using a forum/family-friendly term for that) to a woman that looks like her. 

 :Smile:

----------

Crunch (12-28-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

Ugg...dear Doctor, you have assaulted my eyes and now I need Vizine.

----------


## Crunch

> Ugg...dear Doctor, you have assaulted my eyes and now I need Vizine.


For someone who professes to dislike big girls, you spend a lot of time in this thread. LOL

----------

NuYawka (11-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch

This would make a good poster or desktop wallpaper

----------

NuYawka (11-07-2018),sargentodiaz (11-19-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

> For someone who professes to dislike big girls, you spend a lot of time in this thread. LOL


Hoping to make my com-padres see the light...of slender.

----------


## Crunch

> Hoping to make my com-padres see the light...of slender.


Don't get me wrong. I like the thin ladies too. But there are a few like Ashley Graham who are bigger and get my attention as well.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Don't get me wrong. I like the thin ladies too. But there are a few like Ashley Graham who are bigger and get my attention as well.


I'll give you this...she has a nice face.

----------

Crunch (11-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> I'll give you this...she has a nice face.


That one of the reasons I like her. If she were ugly, I would have no interest as all.

I have also heard some interviews with her. She seems like a genuinely nice person.

A lot of physically attractive women are bitches.

----------

Coolwalker (11-07-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------

NuYawka (11-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Big Dummy

> 




 :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:  :Vomit:

----------


## Crunch

>

----------

Daily Bread (02-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Gator's ears perk up , moar pics please ...

----------


## Crunch

> Gator's ears perk up , moar pics please ...


There's an entire thread for you to enjoy.

----------


## Crunch

> 


 @NuYawka

You gonna let him get away with insulting Ashley?

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


She is starting to look a little " Plump". 
I'm not complaining though

----------


## Coolwalker

Yep, it's PC to say fat is beautiful. It's curvy now, not fat. It sort of makes me gag to see fat asses stuffed in to anything.

----------


## Crunch

> Yep, it's PC to say fat is beautiful. It's curvy now, not fat. It sort of makes me gag to see fat asses stuffed in to anything.




The girl in your avatar is not skin and bones by any stretch of the imagination.

I am not trying to convince any that Ashley Graham is an attractive woman. Either you think she is or you don't.

Isn't choice a great thing?

----------


## Daily Bread

It's currently referred to as Thick..

----------


## Crunch

> It's currently referred to as Thick..


Some women can pull it off, some can't. I think this girl does a good job of it. Having an attractive face and being a nice person helps as well, regardless of body type.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2019)

----------


## Crunch

Ashley just gets better and better looking

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (03-21-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

My kind of woman

----------

Knightkore (04-10-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> My kind of woman


Something we don't need a debate on.  Damn she is gorgeous.

----------

Crunch (04-10-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> Something we don't need a debate on.  Damn she is gorgeous.


I like that she is 'real' and not ashamed to be herself.

----------

Knightkore (04-10-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (04-30-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Thank God.....someone knows what REAL beauty is all about.

----------

Crunch (04-30-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (05-02-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

So, now, for their once admired "Swimsuit Edition," SI has introduced Overweight "models," and a Muslim, in a full body condom.

Anyone want to place a bet as to when they will offer up their first TRANSGENDER model, in a bikini????

(I say, no later than the 2020 edition......)

By 2030, they will sexualize their first CHILD in their Swimsuit Edition.......

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2019),Knightkore (05-02-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> So, now, for their once admired "Swimsuit Edition," SI has introduced Overweight "models," and a Muslim, in a full body condom.
> 
> Anyone want to place a bet as to when they will offer up their first TRANSGENDER model, in a bikini????
> 
> (I say, no later than the 2020 edition......)
> 
> By 2030, they will sexualize their first CHILD in their Swimsuit Edition.......


Ashley Graham is nothing like the other types of people you mentioned. Yes, she is not skin and bones like most models, but a lot of men appreciate a beautiful real woman like her.

I understand if some men prefer women to be skinny, but at least she is actually a woman.

----------

Knightkore (05-02-2019),Swedgin (05-02-2019)

----------


## DLLS

> For the first time, _SI_ will feature a plus-size swimwear ad. "I know my curves are sexy and I want everyone else to know that theirs are too," the model, 27, said in a statement about her campaign for swimsuitsforall. "There is no reason to hide and every reason to flaunt." 
> 
> 
> Read more: Sports Illustrated Adds Plus-Size Ashley Graham to 2015 Swimsuit Issue - Us Weekly 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when do whales need swimsuits?

----------

Northern Rivers (06-17-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> Since when do whales need swimsuits?


I have said this at least a dozen times, but I will say it again. I understand that there are men who do not find a woman like her attractive. But there are just as many men who do.

If you cannot appreciate a woman like Ashley Graham, then this thread is not for you.

----------

Knightkore (05-02-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> Ashley Graham is nothing like the other types of people you mentioned. Yes, she is not skin and bones like most models, but a lot of men appreciate a beautiful real woman like her.
> 
> I understand if some men prefer women to be skinny, but at least she is actually a woman.


Well, I am more sarcastic of the entire idea.  Always have been.

A magazine about "Sports," putting out an edition with scantily clad women, every year has always seemed...sexually patronizing, to me.  NOT that I object, it just seems, well, patronizing.

On the one hand we hear people complain and complain and complain about "sexualizing" women.  While, in the next breath, the same media giants complaining about it...go out of their way to profit from it.  (The Hollywood weirdo's do it ALL THE TIME.....)

And, sure, while I prefer leaner women, it just gets me that we have evolved from "selling sex," while complaining about..."sexualizing women" straight on to "selling sex" with UNsexualized women...expecting the same folks the media rants about...to buy in to their "NEW" sexuality....

(Thus, the reason I say that by 2030, we will see children in SI's Swimsuit Edition.  Hell, we will likely see teenage girls doing spreads in Playboy, by that time....)


Sexualizing women, children, men, whatever....it is either WRONG.

OR, it isn't.

It can't be one way sometimes, and the other way at other times.

----------

Knightkore (05-02-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

Damn, she has one hell of an ass!

----------

NuYawka (06-17-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Nah. Fat slobs never did much for me...... :Dontknow:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Since when do whales need swimsuits?


Indeed....

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I have said this at least a dozen times, but I will say it again. I understand that there are men who do not find a woman like her attractive. But there are just as many men who do.
> 
> If you cannot appreciate a woman like Ashley Graham, then this thread is not for you.


This thread's not for me.....

----------


## Crunch

> Nah. Fat slobs never did much for me......


Don't knock it until you try it

----------

NuYawka (06-17-2019)

----------


## Crunch

She has  a great rack too.

----------


## NuYawka

> Nah. Fat slobs never did much for me......


You seriously don't know what a fat slob is, if you think THAT is a fat slob.

----------

Crunch (06-17-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> You seriously don't know what a fat slob is, if you think THAT is a fat slob.


True, it is not just about the size of a woman, but what she is like on the inside.

IMO, Tess Holliday is a fat slob because she is a terrible person

----------

NuYawka (06-17-2019)

----------


## Wan

She doesn't appear that fat to me, just big.

Also, she looks like Liv Tyler.

----------


## jirqoadai

i dont want her
you can have her
shes too fat for me!

----------


## Rita Marley

Mmmm...flab.

----------

darroll (06-18-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

The big jobs never did much for me either.  I'll stick with my 110 pounder of 21 years.

----------

Rita Marley (06-18-2019)

----------


## Crunch

> The big jobs never did much for me either.  I'll stick with my 110 pounder of 21 years.



My wife is on the thinner/athletic side herself (5'7" - 130 lbs) and is perfect for me.


Ashley Graham may not be everyone's cup of tea weight-wise and I get that, but her face is stunning.

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (06-20-2019)

----------

